# Camp Table Advice?



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

Que passa river community? I have a 14' RMR with a single rail, 3 bay frame. For longer trips I am going to run a trailer bay in the front. I have been wanting to purchase a table (Cambridge or other), but then ran across a thread from many years back with the included photo. Would like to build this table, but wondering, from those that are familiar with it, if it is stable? Worried about lateral movement of the table. The Cambridge styles seem to have more stability as their legs have a bit of an angle to support. If anyone has any experience with this style of DIY table, please let me know how you like it. Table is made from wood and painted with poly oil based Porch and Floor paint.

What I like is how this table top would perfectly fit/seat down over the trailer bay. I'd run a drop bag under for legs, chairs, firewood, etc...

Original thread: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/bench-table-backboard-picts-24197.html

Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Lots of great ideas here

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/home-made-tables-53042-2.html


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

This is a pretty simple setup I did with my front deck. I used 1/2 inch pipe, 2 20 foot straps, and the 6 inch straps I use to strap the deck to the frame. I'll have to take a pic of the legs so you see how they are attached. The 20 foot straps work very well on the lateral movement. I tried this the first time last season and it worked very well. I also run a drop bag under that deck and store the legs and whatever else will fit under there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## wfinley (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's one I made with marine plywood and 1 3/8" aluminum pipe. I tried to order the leg kit from AAA Inflatables but shipping was too high. Went with a local company that had pipe in stock. The pipe is a little too wide but it works. As for stability / wobbling - it's quite stable you you take them time to make sure it's completely level. The other tables with the fold out legs set up and are very secure within seconds - but with the screw on legs I found I had to dig out and get everything perfectly level to make it feel totally secure.


----------

